# Harness Unit for Pulling my Shanty



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

These 1/2 + mile treks on the ice while pulling/dragging my flip shanty is starting to challenge my back.

...Looking at purchasing a harness system. Deer Drag???

Brands recommended or to avoud?


----------



## sawdafter (11 mo ago)

icebucketjohn said:


> These 1/2 + mile treks on the ice while pulling/dragging my flip shanty is starting to challenge my back.
> 
> ...Looking at purchasing a harness system. Deer Drag???
> 
> Brands recommended or to avoud?


i have the clam sled harness, it pulls my eskimo wide one, i have a bunch of stuff inside, i use a smitty.works great,if it broke i would by again, it has pulled my eskimo 2600 without smitty. but its way heavier so it was nice to have buddy push as i pulled the sled. they have shappell harness dont know the quality.the one thing (sounds crazy) everytime i lay my harness down no matter how carefull i lay it, it takes a good second to figure out how to put it back on.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

my sled has a loop of rope in front for pulling but i also have a safety rope i loop inn it thats 25 ft and i walk forward and take both ends of my safety rope and come over my back and down in front of me ,


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

got a double shoulder harness at walmart, 9.99. Works good , pulls kinda from the waist area. Made for a deer drag.


----------



## JCarp (Feb 1, 2005)

Lots of guys use inexpensive arm loop deer drags and that would be a good way to go IMO. Used to be a guy that pulled a 14 ft aluminum v-hull with 5 hp using a harness on erie. His buddies hauled the gear. I personally would not use a harness but if you do, I suggest having a sharp knife readily accessible to cut it if the need ever arises.

I use pretty narrow dia std nylon rope tied to each side of my clam flip top that is kinda short (came with the shanty 30ish yrs ago). To that I tied a large diameter hemp rope with a knot on the end that is the right length to go over my shoulder. It is versatile, works well and I never felt the need to try an arm loop deer drag.

I have a 60+ year old wooden ice fishing sled with steel runners attached to the wooden runners that I use for bucket fishing. I'd guess the steel runners were made by a blacksmith. Regardless, whoever made it seriously knew what they were doing. It has a large diameter hemp rope tied to each side that is the right length to hook the loop over the shoulder and under your arm. It is the bomb, pulls hands free or any other way like a dream. Hands free for using spud bar to check ice if your so inclined. It was originally owned by Ernie Miller (RIP) who lived on South Bass and used to walk to Rattlesnake. It is a really good way to go IMO..

As you know, a plastic bottom shanty pulls easy on ice but you need runners if you're going the distance in snow. I have used various steel runner sled "sled riding" sleds over the yrs. They all worked fine but I settled on the shortest one made. It's not necessary but I attached two wooden cross members to it. Use two rachet straps and/or serious bungies. Mine is secure enough that I often just leave it under the shanty when fishing and I'm not flipping the top down or it's not real cold. It is a little tippy, but fine on flat stuff and still way better than w/o in rough stuff. Worthless if the snow is too deep if the snow is deep, there is often already a trail if you're fishing erie or public lakes. 

Two friends made elevated sleds for flip tops with snow ski's - They worked, but more ultimately more hassle than the runner sled. One friend made a Smitty sled, he liked it. I never really checked it out and somehow it wasn't included when I bought out most of his ice stuff last yr, after he decided he is too old to ice fish.... 

Regards


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Stop taking a heater and all your extra gear! All u need is good clothes and boots John and maybe hand warmers! I got to take them now cause of my frost bite 2 different times


----------



## RJH68 (Sep 3, 2019)

brad crappie said:


> Stop taking a heater and all your extra gear! All u need is good clothes and boots John and maybe hand warmers! I got to take them now cause of my frost bite 2 different times


Maybe bring that heater along and forgo the frostbit fingers?
Sry, I just had too.. 
Happy fishing😁


----------



## jeff rod builder (Sep 21, 2014)

You should have your prostitute and see r pimp pull it to where ur fishin


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

My long pull ropes on both my Clam Nanook & my Tote Sled have Carabiners attatched to their ends... then to the eye bolts of both sleds. The pull ropes have dual usage. They can be utilized in an emergency situation as an additional THROW ROPE. 

Evenso, I'll be getting a harness pronto.

Thanks for all the insight & info.


----------



## Chasin Tales (11 mo ago)

Ice Bucket- new to forum, trying to get info on the PVC blade protector for your auger. Up in Michigan and found your original post through a google search. Tried to PM you but am "too new" to the site for privileges. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Strikemaster Cold Snap Auger Cover.


----------



## Chasin Tales (11 mo ago)

Thanks-am I mistaken that you had made one from PVC pipe?


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

A few years back I did make a home-made PVC Auger Cover, but found the Strikemaster was safer & simplier.


----------



## Chasin Tales (11 mo ago)

ah, thanks that was what I was looking for! Safe and productive fishing!


----------



## Trouthunter (Jan 22, 2018)

icebucketjohn said:


> A few years back I did make a home-made PVC Auger Cover, but found the Strikemaster was safer & simplier.


I might just have to look into one of those since the plastic strap on the cover that came with it broke.


----------



## JCarp (Feb 1, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> I might just have to look into one of those since the plastic strap on the cover that came with it broke.


I'm sure the suggested Strikemaster product would do the trick but if you want to save a few bucks...My 30 plus yr old Strikemaster cover has a length wise rubber strap that didn't work well from day one. One tiny thin baby bungie cord (maybe 6 inches) picks up the slack even after one of the plastic slots on the cover cracked. It truly is hassle free. I'm pretty sure I know what you have if it is a Mora/Strikemaster (blue paint bottom, shiny top half) auger. I just looked at one on a spare auger yesterday. If the cover has a slot that slips into the curved part and a thin narroe plastic strap with notches and that wraps width wise, mine hasn't failed but I'm pretty sure a tiny bungie would work. I've used the same one for many years on the other auger. I'll have eyes on that auger today and will update this ONLY if I'm mistaken.


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

John, the cheep harnesses that they give ya when u buy a ladderstand for hunting works, had a whole box of them and give em away I will check whit my bowhunting hommies, sure they have some, will check and see if I can get ya one


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

John, I did find a harness, do u still need one? If you do PM your adress and will send to ya


----------

